# Can't get to 90 meters



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I have an issue I hope you can help me with. I am looking to competing in an upcoming Fita tourney, but with my existing setup I cannot seem to get to 90 meters to group with any accuracy. 50 meters is okay, 70 meters as well.

I am blaming my Axcel as it is at the very bottom of its travel and I cannot go any lower.

The arrows I am using show they are perfect for my setup according to charts. software etc.

One thing at 90 and 70 meters, upon release (when my bow is set at 56, 57 and 58 pounds) my arrows have a pronounced whip effect and I notice they fly tail left and straighten out around around I believe the 40 meter mark and hit the target and the arrow group is about 24 inches. 

Figuring the arrows may be too weak a spine, I now have my bow set at 54 pounds and the group is better around 12 inch group at 70 meters,(I need better) but by dropping the bow weight to get a better group, I cant even come close to shooting 90 meters now. 

My Axcel sight extension bar is set at 7 out giving me approx 36 inches with my draw length. I sight in with the string in the middle of my nose for alignment. I have attached a photo showing form and draw, my bow hand does not grip the riser and rests between the inside of my palm.

In the photos attached I am shooting 90 meters and just barely make it.
Wind speed is less than 5mph, and I wait till the wind stops according to the flag on top of the butt. 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Barry

My setup consists of:

2007 Hoyt ProElite XT 3000 with C2 cams at 29 inch draw set at 58 pounds.

Nap drop away

Peep with clarifier, peep set at 5 inches from centre of nocking point (I use a D-loop)

36 inch stab

String stopper

Axcel 2000 sight extension set up

6X Tru Spot scope 

Victory Nanos 400, 2.5 aee Fletchfletch, 100 gr point at 315 grains total weight, cock fletch up, nock aligned to cock fletch, good arrow clearance.

Bernardini release.


----------



## althearcher (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, one quick way would be to pull the sight bar right back into the bow. This might just give you enough to make 90m. The target picture would be different but you could just change the size of the pin for this distance. If that fails you could move the peep sight up the string a bit. Yes I know it will change your anchor and reference points but a slight trigger hand rotation should push you up just that bit you need.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your response, I already have my peep as it is now is 5 inches high, the sight I though about, but hoping to do this as a last resort as my groups get really,really terrible when I do it.
I am hoping it is me and not the equipment, me I can fix, equipment not so good.,

Again thanks for the response
Barry


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

what if you switched to a spiral cam you would get more speed out of that set up at the same pounds if you went up a few pounds that would help also you might have to get differant arrows for it I know its pricey but that might help


----------



## NCA (Feb 26, 2003)

*sight*

The ax 2000 was for bows 280+ fps.. i would try getting the 3000 it has more adj an inch more..


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

try lowering your anchor wgich will raise your peep.
which will raise your sight.
which will increase your overall distance.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thanks Guys for your comments*

I am currently looking at spirals, and Axcel 3000, and will try the anchor point adjustment in the interim.
Thanks again


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*well this will work....*

take the dropway off put on a lizard toungue..first thing. only thing i see on pic. is hand placement on the release not in same spot. go to back ten. release. if possible. asap. for arrows. 90 meters. EASTON10 X..:thumbs_up these steps will get you to top if you can shoot.. if not get coach.. you got problem you cant see . or bad habit . go to a pro. archer are very opinionated people. for ultimate set up use hooter shooter. to tune bow . will shoot clover leafs.if arrows are correct. then you try.. see whats going on with bow etc.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thanks Mike*

I had figured out it was hand placement this morning, and that is exactly what you recommended, my groups are getting much tighter, I am now at 321 points out of 360 points at 70 meters for 36 arrows. Tomorrow I am going for 90 meters, I looked at my Axcel as a member here suggested and put on a sure loc with a longer range bar, so I am hoping the 90 meters at 54 pounds on my bow will get me there. As for the drop away, it may not see a river, but I may change it to a lizard if I have any more problems. I also took apart my trigger release, clean it up, put in jiggaloo, and it works better. I adjusted my release for hair trigger performance, good thing my buddy is a dentist just in case.
I want to thank each and everyone of you for your recommendations.

I will stick with the victory arrows for the lighter weight, the eastons are too heavy. For now it is improving my bow hand, then when the groups are tight and consistent, then I will move on to maintaining a longer distance,tomorrow I hope to get that 90 meters.

Again thanks all, and I will keep you posted.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I know you might not like this idea, but your Axcel could be moved in a couple notchs more. That should help a bit.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

NCA said:


> The ax 2000 was for bows 280+ fps.. i would try getting the 3000 it has more adj an inch more..


This is actually your only problem. You have the short elevation bar sight for 3d but in fita you need the long one and _this _is the reason why they make it. Like he said, this would let your scope go down an inch closer to the shaft so then you will be able to shoot 90 easily.

You can get into the pulling your sight in and out from the bow but then you'll just run into problems. Your peep size, focal length, reticle/dot size, all that. Not to mention all the times you'll forget to move it back in to shoot 70, but you'll remember right after that first arrow flies over the bale after you do move up from 90 to 70.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey!! Good luck with that competition! You're going to do fine. Visualize! Yeah....and consider raising that Peep. That's the simplest.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

voxito said:


> all the times you'll forget to move it back in to shoot 70, but you'll remember right after that first arrow flies over the bale after you do move up from 90 to 70.


People do that with the correct length of sight bar. It's called forgetting to adjust the sight.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Your recommendations all*

I will try the peep, but currently it is 5 inches from my d loop. As for the AXCEl, moving in the sight bar is an option, but where it is now steadies my shot. moving in or out seems to make the groups less tight.

Thanks everyone, I will be off to the field in a few hours to try it out, and get back with everyone with the results.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Moving in the sight bar*

I know where there are a few dozen Easton Nanos in the back forty at our club when the FITA shooters forget to adjust their sight bar at long distances, the thing is the nanos are in a swamp or a tree like 40 yard high! 
These easton nanos in the swamp with their special tips run about 40 dollars an arrow, too rich for my blood!
hahahahha
Thanks for the tips guys.



russ said:


> People do that with the correct length of sight bar. It's called forgetting to adjust the sight.


----------

